# Putting a shirt in boiling water



## moetheripper (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys. I recently got a shirt made and my design was heat pressed on to it. The problem is that the shirt is a bit big for me. I read that putting a shirt into a pot of boiling water and then into cold water would shrink it a size. What would happen to the print if i did this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to say, I wouldn't risk it. Most probably, the colours will run and/or make the image crack if transfer paper was used. Even vinyl shouldn't be washed higher than 40-60 deg C. You haven't stated what method was used to begin with and in "big" do you mean width or length? A t/shirt will only shrink in length, not width, therefore leaving you with a short, wide shirt. Not good.


----------



## moetheripper (Jul 17, 2011)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Sorry to say, I wouldn't risk it. Most probably, the colours will run and/or make the image crack if transfer paper was used. Even vinyl shouldn't be washed higher than 40-60 deg C. You haven't stated what method was used to begin with and in "big" do you mean width or length? A t/shirt will only shrink in length, not width, therefore leaving you with a short, wide shirt. Not good.


Thanks. Guess i wont be risking it


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

The shirt might shrink, the transfer won't.


----------

